# New Tandem Hobie PA17



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

If you thought the PA14 was big check out the new PA17, a tandem Pro Angler! :shock:

http://m.kayakfishmag.com/news/mirage-pro-angler-17-tandem/


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

At what point would we considering saying that Hobie are jumping the shark?


> At 17-feet long, the Pro Angler Tandem is bigger than some power boats


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

anselmo said:


> At what point would we considering saying that Hobie are jumping the shark?


When Fonzie clears said shark on a PA17.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

While wearing a leather PFD.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bretto said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > At what point would we considering saying that Hobie are jumping the shark?
> ...


Or even if he just attempts it


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

HMAS Hobie destroyer. Our Navy needs a few up the top end.


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

Here's the video walkthrough. It even has three mirage drives including a middle one so you can use it solo. :?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I could see a fishing guide using one of these.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Definately the most luxury tandem kayak out there, they have done well in that regard,

good luck getting any help from anybody to lift that thing getting into boat territory with the effort required.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Tonystott said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > At what point would we considering saying that Hobie are jumping the shark?
> ...


They keep peddling pedalers

The only real use I could see is for someone who wants to guide on on-powered lakes etc
But a canoe would do pretty much the same a lighter weight and less cost

Niche overkill


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)




----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

What you call cynicism, I call realism
You're probably right

As a related subject, am I right in thinking the PA12 now totally off the market?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

You'd expect discounts for buying in bulk


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

When are they going to call these things something different err honey I'm just to buy a kayak... No problems dear... Well here it is it weighs 600kg darling now we need to buy a tow truck so we can get to the water yay kayaking.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Hobie have called them boats since the original PA.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh my bad cant I have a winge anyway


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

jbonez said:


> Oh my bad cant I have a winge anyway


The floor is yours ...


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

scater said:


> Hobie have called them boats since the original PA.





> This is the queen bee of the fleet, a the Nimitz class carrier of fishing kayaks.


Plus both links are on _kayak_ sites, not small boat or skiff sites
They call them boats, but tout them to kayak anglers


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

If they put a second blade on the paddle it'd satisfy the International Canoe Federation's definition


----------

